# Anyone heading out and have room for 1?



## jaymzinsa (Jul 20, 2004)

Haven't been home in several years and finally have a chance to head offshore. Anyone have an open spot on wedns 9/19 or fri 9/21 leaving from matagorda down to port mansfield? I have my own equipment and though its been awhile i've been out with several 2coolers in the past. Thanks.

James


----------

